# HS622 Oil Seals



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine seem to be leaking, can someone confirm if this is the right part number.
91256-729-931 OIL SEAL (20X47X9.7) (Honda Code 2774321)


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Mine seem to be leaking, can someone confirm if this is the right part number.
> 91256-729-931 OIL SEAL (20X47X9.7) (Honda Code 2774321)


Here's a write up on how to change the wheel shaft oil seals.. Including parts and tools:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/33282-how-change-wheel-shaft-oil-seal-honda-hs522-hs655.html

Good luck, let us know how it went...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Mine seem to be leaking, can someone confirm if this is the right part number.
> 91256-729-931 OIL SEAL (20X47X9.7) (Honda Code 2774321)


That is correct for the oil seals on the transmission case (#19)










List price is $18.58 each.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That is correct for the oil seals on the transmission case (#19)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert, think I will order some and change them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Did both my seals&#55357;&#56835;
Thanks to all for info and help, Oracle's post really helped.
I removed pipe crawler nd crawler guide completely, made it real easy toget at seals.


----------

